# how mutch time do you spend on your reptiles a day?



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

When i feed them all it will take over 5 hours to do it all proparly so i have split it up but how long does it take with you?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

At the weekend when I feed the snakes it's takes a good 2/3 hours including feeding the lizards too. During the week I just have the lizards and creepy crawlies to feed which can take me an hour or so too do properly. I can spend a whole day cleaning though!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

I spend about 30 mins every morning checking the reptiles and giving them fresh water and spot cleaning then i get my snakes out each evening to hold them and that takes about an hour then i get my Leo out for about 20 mins so i guess i spend about just under 2 hours a day with them sometimes more when i have to feed them


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

about 20 hours a week, but about 15 of that is mice stuff


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

probably around hour n half a day


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

we are like slaves to our reptile masters arent we?


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

too right we are, thats why i hope all the little buggers hatch lol, so they can pay for themselves finally


----------



## Deadbait (Apr 9, 2005)

i can spend anything between 10mins to 2 hours a day with my snakes, it really depends on what im up to, working etc. i try to make sure they come out for some excercise as often as possible.
feedings are done as and when i see fit really, between every 5-14 days or so depending on size of meal and also what snake im feeding, i vary it to imitate natural feeding so they dont get into a boring routine, it keeps them guessing as to where the next meal is coming from.

i do try to spend as much time as i can to maintain the vivs, get snakes out etc, but as long as theyre clean and happy i dont see a problem with not spending hours every day.


----------



## ROMANO (Apr 28, 2005)

about half a hour to a hour
but thats my fish as well


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

About half an hour to an hour a day spot cleaning and handling.
Every other week 1 hrs cleaning.
Feeding about 2 hours a week. Most of that time spent due to the joy of having royals.  the rest just defrost and throw the mouse in and away you go.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

As most have said it varies but around an hour a day with up to 4 hours on a tuesday for feeding.Once a month is then full clean out so doing all the vivs about 4 hours work there as well

Ryan

PS But i wouldnt change that for the world


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i wouldnt know what to do with my time if i didnt have the reps. i know i would spend more time with the family, but i would still get bored


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

i spend about 10 mins feeding charlie everyday and about 20 mins spot cleaning him as he poops in 1 place so its quite easy. as we all no i cant handle him so thats not an issue but i do talk to him for about 10 mins most days
manda xx


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

Maybe if i had a rep i'd tell ya's how long but sein as i dont i spend near enough 2 hours on all the fish tanks in the house! The main tank takes just over an hour and thats when both me and me dad are workin on it!


----------



## Charun (May 1, 2005)

that's a big tank then!


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Do you have a snorkel each, that might speed it up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

LMFAO wud do but the fish will have me head off!


----------



## Rob (Jan 29, 2005)

usually not a lot perday but i clean them out when needed, today i spent an hour and a half cleaning the four vivs and then feeding is just a case of putting the mice in the viv, apart from the tree python where i have to do a little bit more work. lol.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I dont spend a lot of time each day as most of my reps are snakes. I spot clean where necessary each day, do a total clean once a week (takes an hour or so) and feeding day is every 7-10 days...


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

1/2 to 1hour a day and about 2-3 hours when cleaning and feeding


----------

